# Bubbling on aquarium seal



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've noticed the last few months I've had a lot of bubbles show up on my aquarium seal of my 125G. Do you think I should worry about it? It's mostly on two sides. Pics attached.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The silicone looks different than what I'm used to seeing i.e. white instead of clear or black? Sort of like what one would use around windows. Or is it just the lighting throwing things off?


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's black silicone under lighting it looks brown.


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

How old are the seals? For such a big tank, I would definitely take action. Better to be safe


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's not that easy, I have a dirted planted tank, I'd have to tear apart the whole thing. I'm also not confident that I can reseal it properly. I've resealed smaller tanks but nothing large like this


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Are the bubbles just in the silicone of the inner bead or are there bubbles in the silicone of the seam between the glass?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like the bubbles are on the inside corner bead and not in the seam itself.

Inside corner bead offers very little structural strength and wouldn't worry about it. If it was in the seam where the two panes of glass meet, you have a water bomb ticking.


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes bubbles are in the inside silicone not in between.
I'm thinking of tearing it down in the next year and building a paludarium by want to make sure it's last the year


----------

